# Going to be my new monitor.....



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am not avertising for the guy but I am gona take this monitor for many reasons http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets...QQAdIdZ43960544

I looked at this monitors history and he was abused by 2 other owners it was a wild cought and because it was nasty they did not like it, but I think back to when we had the nile monitor at our store that was abused and we got it tamed. So my goal is to take this guy into my care I will be making 2 big tanks for my bosc and this guy. I was gona get a 5' rough neck but now seeing this guy I just feel so sorry for him. No anamal should be abused because of how it is. I am gona get him tamed when I get him get his scar on his back fixed and the remains will be to remember what he has been threw.

If you look at the pics you can see how his toes are in bad shape and look at his scar that skin should be cut off or maby some cream put on it to stop infection. I look at him and see how he is depressed but I making this thread to look back and say I did it when I got him as healthy and fat as my bosc.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah dude save that poor little guy and give him a good home!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

He doen't look that bad. I think most of what your seeing is shed. And the little white mark is the scar. It shouldn't get infected, the ad said its been shrinking with every shed, so it must be an old wound.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Be sure that you have the means and ability to care properly for this animal. If what you say is true it may even need a vet visit. Can you afford that? Not to mention the enclosures some monitors - like your bosc - need as adults. It's all a lot of responsibility.

Did you contact the seller to find out this back story that you're talking about?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Mettle I got plans of 3 big tanks here is just a quick idea of my plans... but I will be giving all my moniotors big enough tanks and plus the place I am moving to has a HUGE! school play ground so lot's of field so I will be able to take them all out daily........


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

The guy sold it ... I feel sorry for the monitor to another shitty owner.... Well I hope not but who knows....


----------

